# I can't breathe



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Like ALL the time. And my mind is not working


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

i hate that one


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Are you hyperventilating/panicking, Mez?


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

It is panicking, just know that you can't suffocate and calm down about it, i have it sometimes, especially when i'm concentaring on my breath.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

It is panicking. Just breathe in, breathe out. Your body is only panicking because you are allowing it.
Remember, you control your mind and body, not otherwise.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

mind.divided said:


>


So if you feel/think that you are nothing, dead, useless, no hope, then that's what you are? I think this is a wrong approach for some1 with DP. It implies you actually both know, AND can control what you are thinking about. It really just ends up like another slap in the face with these statements, in my opinion.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

mezona said:


> Like ALL the time. And my mind is not working


I understand completely but it doesn't feel like panic. I just cannot breathe. I wonder why no one else has this


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pondererer said:


> So if you feel/think that you are nothing, dead, useless, no hope, then that's what you are? I think this is a wrong approach for some1 with DP. It implies you actually both know, AND can control what you are thinking about. It really just ends up like another slap in the face with these statements, in my opinion.


Yeah that statement is not appropriate with DP. It would be one thing if i actually could think and have thoughts. I really don't think you can think your way into or out of DP. It's the most unfortunate way to live ever.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

mind.divided said:


>


Unfortunately while this is probably true of a healthy mind...The DP sufferers mind has lost all ability to control its thinking and as a result thinking your way out of it is simply not an option.....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

mezona said:


> Like ALL the time. And my mind is not working


You are more than likely constantly hyperventilating but are so numb there is no mental panic thats normally associated with it going on in your mind...In a way the DP has numbed your mind completely but your body is still experienceing the physical symptom...

You could almost say there is so much adrenalin going through your system that your mind has chosen to shut off from it and let your body deal with it instead...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes eddy, exactly!!! That's what it feels like!!! That's why I cant "think" my way out and so I can't calm my body down. I am so frustrated. It's really like constant panic in the body to the point where it feels like I am gonna throw up or faint or something. My muscles are weak, my body hurts and can't relax. My mind is not here with it. Does it even make sense? I really don't know what can be done


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

And also... How can my body be in so much panic when there is nothing mentally associated with it? It's like I can try to think about anything or I can do anything and always stays the same. My body hurts so much from all that panic yet even staying in bed is uncomfortable. Everything is. This is no life.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Im praying for you miss!

Im so sorry you are going through this...I just know there is relief somewhere in some form for you...

Just please hang on in there!


----------

